# kobe on nikebasketball.com



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

how bout this nike startin to advertise kobe. told you guys that this would happen soon. i known about this for a while. from my source :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
http://www.nike.com/nikebasketball/usa/?ref=http://www.nike.com/nikebasketball
*go to open menu click on first picture.*


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Not to make light of your "source" but when you pay someone 45 mil... you WILL use them once the blimishes have moved on to Michael Jackson and the Runaway Bride.

This didn't take a "source" to realize.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

man, those shoes look pretty cheap........


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

Kobe will also be getting his own signature shoe next season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh ill pass


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> yeh ill pass



yeah im going to GET his shoe next season....hes my favorite player and always WILL BE my favorite player....i mean i got those Kobe 2s and those were ugly as hell


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

My life is normal agian....GOD Im tearing up


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I like the shoe, just not in that color combination. Still though it's great he's finally being used in an ad and getting his name on a shoe. I guess this shoe will be just like the one I have in my avatar, being limited to only a few thousand pairs.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I have a pair of these that I made custom.

Personally Im not a big fan of how they played for me.

Right now the new Adidias KG's have been wonderful. The "shox" don't blow out like their Nike counterparts, and the ankle has tremendous support for a mid-high top.

I couldn't reccomend the hurricane's. I wore them once and there were too many pockets that created marginal distance from my foot to the shoe and that caused blistering.

Also, after one wearing, I noticed that the treading was already starting to fray a bit. 

Granted Im hard on my shoes... but the KGs have held up FAR better!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

The colors are that think are horrific. The shoe itself isn't *TOO* bad, but those colors make me want to puke.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

KOBE 2's aka Space shoes! I remember those...those were hella ugly and uncomfortable! I copped me a pair tho because they were on sale for only $20, they are still in my closet as well...I remember I liked them because I saw him wearing them on a poster while dunking in Hong Kong or something....from far away they dont look too bad, but ya up close their just horrendous. I think a lot of fans wanted Kobe to realease the Kobe 1's he wore in the playoffs, they were customized in laker colors but I think that was the summer where Kobe decided to leave Adidas....

oh well for some reason I want to buy a pair of CONVERSE...



SoCalfan21 said:


> yeah im going to GET his shoe next season....hes my favorite player and always WILL BE my favorite player....i mean i got those Kobe 2s and those were ugly as hell


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Kobe's Shoes*

EDIT- Post something productive or don't post. -Jamel


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> KOBE 2's aka Space shoes! I remember those...those were hella ugly and uncomfortable!




















:cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toss2Moss said:


> :cheers:


(quivers)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Kobe's Shoes*



Truth34 said:


> EDIT- Post something productive or don't post. -Jamel


Apparently, criticism or attempts at humor do not fall under the 1st Amendment here in Lottery Land.

I thought my Air Violator and Air Max Ego were pretty funny.

Jamel, I agree with you that Kobe Bryant is a supremely talented basketball player.

I also believe he has destroyed the great franchise that was the Los Angeles Lakers. While we may disagree on this, I do not think you should be deleting posts that do not contain profanity simply because you do not agree with them or like them.

I proudly serve in the military and am heading to the Middle East (Iraq) next month. I will be risking my life so that you and I can have the Freedom of Speech, among the many freedoms we have as Americans.

Don't make a mockery of this forum by being a Nazi about clean posts.

More than half the posts on this board aren't "productive," so if you are going to cut mine, we can shut this board down right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Kobe's Shoes*



Truth34 said:


> Apparently, criticism or attempts at humor do not fall under the 1st Amendment here in Lottery Land.
> 
> I thought my Air Violator and Air Max Ego were pretty funny.
> 
> ...


We agree that Kobe and Buss destroyed the team (but not the franchise since they will rebound and make the playoffs).

We agree that he is a talented basketball player.

This is not a thread about his personality or skills, your post was as productive as a post about about his hairstyle in this thread.

Hate Kobe all you want and write it in your posts, but put it in its proper place. That request is hardly one from a Nazi. All you did was write some wisecracks to bait Laker fans.

You also have no first amendment rights here, as stated in the rules you agreed to when you registered:

"The owners of BasketballBoards.net reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason."

By the way Iraq is not a threat to my freedom of speech and I would prefer to have you stay here.

Any further complaints will only be addressed in PMs, either to me or a CM.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I reiterate that my post was fine, and that many of you write "unproductive" posts all the time, including you.

"Iraq is not a threat to my freedom of speech."

No, sir, the nation of Iraq is not a threat to your freedom of speech.

But the terrorists are. Have a nice relaxing day today.


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's another pic of the 2K5s in a Lakers colorway.And I heard that Kobe's sig shoe will be coming out in February.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

FR3SH PRINCE238
Here's another pic of the 2K5s in a Lakers colorway.And I heard that Kobe's sig shoe will be coming out in February.[/QUOTE said:


> Nike Air Zoom Kobe 1
> 
> Release Date - 2-1-06
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toss2Moss said:


> Nike Air Zoom Kobe 1
> 
> Release Date - 2-1-06
> 
> ...


any sketches or pics?


----------

